# IMU - Imugene Limited



## yogi-in-oz (31 December 2005)

Hi folks,

IMU ..... expecting this one to jump out
of the gate strongly, in 2006.

Key dates for IMU in January may be:

04012006 ..... significant and positive

09-11012006 ..... significant pullback ???

12-13012006 ..... minor and positive news here???

23012006 ..... minor and negative,intraday only?

31012006 ..... significant and negative news???

happy new year

yogi


----------



## tarnor (31 December 2005)

*Re: IMU alert ..... astrostuff .....*

It did have a little rise the other day... this one is traditionally leaky before announcements..
If someone knew this history they could easily come up with a january 4th announcement guesstimate..

Still at least ya picked a bio and not a oiler this time..

seems like sham spam to me , happy to be proven wrong bring on feb


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 February 2006)

Hi folks,

IMU ..... chart starting to look interesting
again, as it tests support ..... would like
to see a bounce off 13 cents, in early 
March 2006 (???)

Over the next couple of months, we will be
alert for IMU news, around:

03-06032006 ..... spotlight on IMU ??? ... 

15-16032006 ..... changes in management???

24-27032006 ..... positive news ???

   03042006 ..... minor cycle

   19042006 ..... 2 cycles here ... finance-related???
            ..... significant and positive???
            ..... new technology ???

   26042006 ..... minor news???

   04052006 ..... negative spotlight on IMU???

   08052006 ..... significant and positive???

   12052006 ..... VERY significant and negative news???


 happy days

   yogi



=====


----------



## Karren (13 November 2006)

I'm new to the forum ... so Hi everyone!    

Imugene has just passed over the horizontal downtrend (recent and longterm) with good news and volume so thought it might be time to start a thread.  

Imugene is a biotech company and it's poultry and pig portfolio is targeting a worldwide US$3 billion annual market with five lead vaccine products under development.  
www.imugene.com


LATEST COMPANY RELEASE


> $880,000 Grant ... 8 November 2006: Imugene (ASX:IMU) has been offered an Australian government Commercial Ready Grant to produce and test vaccines to protect chickens from the H5N1 avian influenza virus.
> Imugene has already announced the construction of vaccine candidates and that these will undergo live testing in a high security facility operated by Benchmark Biolabs in Nebraska, US. These trials begin later this month and are scheduled for completion in January 2007.
> Imugene has designed vaccines to be inexpensive, safe, and easy to mass administer in poultry sheds. This will enable rapid and widespread protection of commercial poultry without the need to individually inject each bird.
> The vaccines for egg-laying and meat producing chickens could make a substantial contribution to protecting poultry from avian influenza.
> ...




I've only started trading this year (but studying hard and luving it!)
so I was hoping someone might know why this share fell from $35???!  or the best way to find out.

I've really been enjoying the forum ... especially some of the great posts from the advanced traders ... thank you!

Cheers,
Karren


----------



## toc_bat (4 December 2006)

yogi

i am intrigues, how can you put such long term forecasts on items like the release of positive news. Are you working for the company? To ba able to state that news will be released in 6 months time or more?

I ahve to admit that I do not really understand your posts.

bye


----------



## Biggle (29 January 2007)

News today from the ASX of Imugene birdflu vaccine trials being successful in the US could not have come at a better time, considering a third outbreak of birdflu has just been confirmed in Japan. I believe an accellerated program to complete tests and hopefully release a successful product to market may be on the cards. IMHO.


----------



## motion (21 May 2007)

what a cracker of a morning up 36% at open.... with news of Avian Influenza Poultry Vaccine trial....


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 May 2007)

Down a bit today, profit taking imo. Just taking a deeper look at the released results... the samples in the trials are just too small. I know its only preliminary, but I'd like to see the sample sizes much much bigger before 'running around like a headless chook' about this vaccine

(sorry for the joke, but i couldn't resist) hehe


----------



## jammin (3 July 2007)

IMU has jumped this morning. The trouble is the lack of volume. Looking at the trade history the movement from .265c to .295c was caused by 2 purchases.
The first @10.38am for 39,831 shares moved the SP from .265 to .27c then @ 10.54 buying of 50,000 shares drove the price from .27 to .295 With the low volume, only $24,868 invested, it is difficult to make too many deductions, but the buyers may have wanted much more but cannot find sellers, and are unwilling to buy whist driving the price up further.


----------



## bargainbuy (31 December 2008)

*IMU signs $30 million deal*

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
31 December 2008
Imugene and Merial establish a Strategic Alliance
Merial to develop vaccine candidates from Imugene’s portfolio through to commercial sales
Contract value to Imugene exceeds AUD$30 million over first 7 years
Additional revenue from:
- Further sublicense and registration milestone fees for additional vaccine candidates
- Royalties from sales
Merial and Imugene have signed a comprehensive agreement allowing Merial to obtain exclusive use of the Imugene vector technology. Under the Strategic Alliance, Merial will progress vaccine candidates through the product development process to global sales. Merial will fund all product development and trial costs. Additional vaccine candidates will be evaluated for proof of concept and if successful will also progress into the product development process.
The Strategic Alliance commences December 31st 2008 and Imugene has received an initial payment of US$2m (AUD$2.9m) for reimbursement of past research fees. Further research and licensing payments continue for up to a total of 6 years which allows Merial to assess and commercialise any vaccine candidates developed using the Imugene technology. After this period, Merial will become the exclusive global sublicensee to the FAV & PAV platform technology.
The terms of the Strategic Alliance include the Poultry Productivity Enhancer previously sublicensed to Merial. This vaccine candidate will now be progressed with other FAV vectored vaccine candidates already researched by Imugene and additional vaccine candidates to be disclosed by Merial.
In addition to the above rights, Merial will sub-license any vaccine product that uses either the FAV or PAV vector technology that is to be commercialised. Merial will pay sublicense fees (in addition to the above fees) for each vaccine product, and milestone payments upon first registration for sale of each product. Further income will be generated by royalties on sales.
Royalties are payable on worldwide sales at a base rate of 5 or 6 %. Higher royalty rates are payable on certain products in certain jurisdictions. A mutually agreed minimum royalty income and payment schedule that begins within the Strategic Alliance period has been agreed.
Page 2 of 2
Commenting on the successful conclusion of the exclusive Strategic Alliance negotiations, Dr Warwick Lamb said, “The results from our recent trials and vaccine development activities have been significant and have led to the alliance arrangements with one of the world’s leading animal health companies. Merial and Imugene will now collaborate over the coming years to develop of a suite of vaccines for worldwide sales.”
“We are very pleased to enter this new phase of our relationship with Imugene, said Bob Nordgren, Global Head of Merial Biologicals. This exclusive strategic alliance and licensing agreement gives Merial access to important technology for our innovation of new approaches that could allow our veterinarian customers innovative means for managing important, poorly controlled diseases of swine and poultry. Our relationship dates back to the very beginning of Imugene as a company, and we are confident that Imugene’s adenoviral vectors have significant commercial potential for driving the development of important new products in animal health.”
About Merial
Merial is a world-leading, innovation-driven animal health company, providing a comprehensive range of products to enhance the health, well-being and performance of a wide range of animals. Merial employs more than 5,400 people and operates in more than 150 countries worldwide. Its 2007 sales were nearly $2.5 billion. Merial Limited is a joint venture between Merck & Co., Inc. and sanofi-aventis. For more information, please see www.merial.com
About Imugene
Imugene Limited (ASX Code: IMU) specialises in the development and commercialisation of novel animal health products for pigs and poultry. Founded in 2002, Imugene has a stable specialist management and scientific team supplemented with extensive use of specialist consultants and contracted trial facilities in the USA and Australia.
Imugene’s range of products under development includes vaccines to prevent important livestock diseases and productivity enhancers to improve the economics of raising commercial livestock. These biologically-based vaccines improve the health and welfare of pigs and poultry and reduce or eliminate the use of antibiotics, chemicals and drugs.
Imugene owns the worldwide rights to the Fowl Adenoviral Vector Delivery System for poultry and the Porcine Adenoviral Vector Delivery System for pigs.
For more information please visit the Imugene website www.imugene.comthirty million deal signed


----------



## muzzza (31 December 2008)

*Re: IMU signs $30 million deal*



bargainbuy said:


> ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
> 31 December 2008
> Imugene and Merial establish a Strategic Alliance
> Merial to develop vaccine candidates from Imugene’s portfolio through to commercial sales
> ...




Has gone up 100% today with the news of this.. Do you know much about the company yourself? Holder? Watching...


----------



## mark_au (14 January 2009)

Been hanging on to this one for some time now... it would be really great to see them finally get some products out to market...


----------



## pixel (23 October 2013)

Amazingly, this dog isn't dead yet. In fact, it seems to have been reborn via a 1c capital raising from sophisti-cats. Will they simply pump for a 50% quickie? Or is there more upside to come?





I'm having a small bet to the upside.


----------



## pixel (24 October 2013)

pixel said:


> Amazingly, this dog isn't dead yet. In fact, it seems to have been reborn via a 1c capital raising from sophisti-cats. Will they simply pump for a 50% quickie? Or is there more upside to come?
> 
> I'm having a small bet to the upside.




Winning collected. Mustn't be greedy in cases like this. If I didn't get set near the bottom, I find it best to take quickies.


----------



## greggles (12 February 2018)

pixel said:


> Amazingly, this dog isn't dead yet. In fact, it seems to have been reborn via a 1c capital raising from sophisti-cats. Will they simply pump for a 50% quickie? Or is there more upside to come?




Hey Pixel, IMU is still not dead more than four years later. In fact, it's been going for another little run over the last couple of weeks on the back of some encouraging news about a vaccine they are developing. It shot out of the gate nicely this morning.






 You still keeping an eye on this one?


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 March 2018)

296 buyers for 103,017,886 units bid x 61 sellers for 24,250,192 units offer
todays commsec front page depth

price is impulsive, both 21 day & 13 week money flows (Twiggs) + accum/distributions are in clear ascention mode


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 April 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/moments/986210634487476224

immunotherapy getting more and more focus groups and studies ...


----------



## Assasin (3 May 2018)

Anyone following IMU here? Extremely promising next six months. Has been a brilliant short term trader plus doubled its SP in recent times.


----------



## HelloU (14 May 2018)

up 9% on vol 36M......cannot say anymore about results and stuff - just giving facts - as 7seven member bloke posted today that I "need more real life experience before giving advice". So...DYOR (not advice 7seven bloke)


----------



## Assasin (20 May 2018)

HelloU said:


> up 9% on vol 36M......cannot say anymore about results and stuff - just giving facts - as 7seven member bloke posted today that I "need more real life experience before giving advice". So...DYOR (not advice 7seven bloke)





Ha, sounds like your being haunted.

Yes, up 9% and even a bit more now. Got to break through 4c to see blue sky but setting up nicely to have a crack at it. Certainly dancing up the bollies line and a strong ascending wedge.
Looking good and with announcements right around the corner.


----------



## HelloU (20 May 2018)

Yeah lol, had a bit of a shake the very next day after my previous post of course (down 5% or something) but all good again. From memory (and cbf checking details) trials due to finish very soon and then write them up.....my brain says results pushed back after June but could be wrong......let the buy the hype commence.


----------



## HelloU (20 May 2018)

Assasin said:


> Looking good and with announcements right around the corner.



and then I saw ur June pick........Hmmmm, maybe. 
Btw OT but speaking of being haunted, the one I really miss now ( long gone ) - and not totally sure I understand why - is the e39 M....hope u understand.


----------



## HelloU (27 June 2018)

price way down since May....CR was announced and is almost done.....IMU are positioning themselves to be the B cell gurus......how much money that will pay remains unclear.


----------



## Miner (29 October 2019)

Assasin said:


> View attachment 87431
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While searching for some good tips for November - IMU attracted my eyes.https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/[URL]https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191021/pdf/449psvd7xwws5q.pdf[/URL]

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191023/pdf/449s1d9msj4ls8.pdf - this is an excellent news for sure. US Government probably concerned on gassification of tweets so need some good research and hence IMU - would be my tip in November (hopefully) - whosoever comes first gets it however.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 November 2019)

Good one Miner!
Your currently up 60% or so.
I am guessing you may get a free lunch or 3 if you hold. Currently 0.037, up today 19% alone.
The momentum still seems to be there also with volume.
Interesting stuff!
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (14 November 2019)

Well well!
With a close of 0.042 today, up 35% today, and no great signs of slowing down, tomorrow being a Friday might really get interesting!
As Arnold Schwarzenegger says in Total Recall when 'getting his ass to Mars', whilst passing through customs, in a fat woman suit, "get ready for a surprise'.
Don't lose your wit's guys!
I was in and out today, modest $ profit.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (15 November 2019)

Haha, another 7% today.
I am wondering if Monday morning goes like this... 
The scene, a massive, stinky hairy removalist (non gender specific.. hahaha) is carrying a cardboard box to the truck, " Eh bro, there's something leaking in this cardboard  box, eh. It's all over my hands."... Other guy on truck back, "don't worry cuz, that single strip of sticky tape will hold it, toss it up quickly so we go get some chickens for lunch bro"
F.Rock


----------



## Miner (16 November 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Haha, another 7% today.
> I am wondering if Monday morning goes like this...
> The scene, a massive, stinky hairy removalist (non gender specific.. hahaha) is carrying a cardboard box to the truck, " Eh bro, there's something leaking in this cardboard  box, eh. It's all over my hands."... Other guy on truck back, "don't worry cuz, that single strip of sticky tape will hold it, toss it up quickly so we go get some chickens for lunch bro"
> F.Rock



Frugal
With speculative shares, we need to prepare to get big thud when they fall.
When I posted on 28 Oct on this thread, it was a hunch after seeing the investment by the US Government. Nothing more than that. So far the speculation is working. Like all punts on the Tipping, I do put small money. IMU was no different. On the hindsight, if I knew any leakage then surely would have put lots of thousands of money by selling some other stocks.
At this point, I am enjoying the moment of glory and getting surprises at the volume of sales, price rise and no show cause note from ASX.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 November 2019)

I'm hearing you Miner.
Of course, it's run may continue after being 'discovered' over the weekend?
I may throw a speccie amount on again sometime Monday, depending on figures.
I am wondering if FFG Fatfish Blockchain has another go on Monday from the same discovery, with Fridays volume not being seen for nearly 2 years, a potential trend reversal/ breakout candidate.
Cheers.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (18 November 2019)

Update.
Opened at 0.047 (0.002 up) which was also the low of the day.
Closed at 0.053, up 0.008 or 17.8% from Friday.
Volume today was the highest on a 10 year chart at 258.8 million, somewhere around $13 million changed hands.(using a poultry 0.05 avg)
12th February 2018 had the previous highest volume (not including the past few days) of around 156 million.
Miner, I think this qualifies as a multi bagger
F.Rock.


----------



## Trav. (18 November 2019)

I held this back in April 2018 and even placed in the monthly ASF share tipping contest with it.

Congrats to all that are riding this one.


----------



## Miner (27 November 2019)

Looks like some one has dobbed to the selector (??) that I have a likely win on Nov tipping. So IMU is going down for last few days.
On a serious note, the prices are getting back to normalcy after peaked on 21st Nov (?). What the charts say ?
This news should be of interest but not for impatient traders /investors as Phase 1 would start in 2020.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191125/pdf/44bwpxmx6bqhwy.pdf
Directors are dishing out free options to themselves for sure.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191119/pdf/44bqjxj2mxcn4l.pdf  - comments please ?


----------



## Miner (2 December 2019)

after trading halt and capital raise, the price went down south again.
It is a trick the promoters are doing I think.


Artificially jack the price so that people (Ha ! Insto who are supposedly to be cleverer to be SI under SI 708) can commit to buy at an elevated prince with notional reduction, only to be seen that they have busted their investment. From 0.06 on 22nd Nov, the price today has come to 0.04 (33% reduction ). I think the downslide would be continued giving the opportunity to buy again from market. 







	

		
			
		

		
	
Then comes the loyal stupid investor. With the CR, they get nothing. It reminds me the BWX Capital raise. they have had a short fall but did not allow the normal holders to be rewarded with excess application but chosen their friends to sell the short fall and paying them commission too. I was angry then and wrote the CEO/Chairman about the shameful act. They replied saying, the directors used their discretion. Thankfully they did and saved my money. BWX down fall is known to every one. I sold out and had a grin.
I am afraid to see something fishy with IMU - should I quit ? Ironically if I would have quited prior to end of November, my money would have saved more than 25%. But not a whinger, the rise on my portfolio in one month's has been phenomenal. So let me wait and see. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/priceLookup.do?by=asxCodes&asxCodes=IMU

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191202/pdf/44c63x9sjqyrgw.pdf


----------



## tinhat (3 December 2019)

Miner said:


> after trading halt and capital raise, the price went down south again.
> It is a trick the promoters are doing I think.
> 
> 
> ...




That's biotechs for you. It's interesting how the price always goes up before the capital raise and comes back down again after! 

IMU came onto my watchlist at some point recently because of early positive clinical results but I have not looked into it further because I am personally not impressed with the chairman Paul Hopper (who owns just over 2% and helps himself to $422k of salary plus incentives as the chair (according to the figures I have). 

My opinion is based on Hooper's involvement with Kazia Therapeutics and my questions around the ethics of how he went about trading in the Kazia shares he acquired through his involvement in Kazia's acquisition of Genetech's GD-0084. Anyway, long story, but there is some opinion about that Hopper, for what ever reasons, went about trading his Kazia holding in a manner that absolutely trashed the Kazia share price earlier in 2019.

I think in Australia that is one of the problems with Biotechs, they are often headed and spruked by "entrepreneurs". My only suggestion to anyone looking to invest in biotechs is don't invest what you are not prepared to lose.


----------



## Miner (3 December 2019)

tinhat said:


> That's biotechs for you. It's interesting how the price always goes up before the capital raise and comes back down again after!
> 
> IMU came onto my watchlist at some point recently because of early positive clinical results but I have not looked into it further because I am personally not impressed with the chairman Paul Hopper (who owns just over 2% and helps himself to $422k of salary plus incentives as the chair (according to the figures I have).
> 
> ...



Very informative . Thanks mate. I need to dig on Hooper. I could have sold as in a month it gave me 100 PC rise but capital gain resisted me. But now I lost 50 PC almost from the peak level and CGT will still bite.


----------



## Trav. (16 December 2019)

wow I just had a look at IMU again and back to where she started at $0.028

The only positive is that the gap is filled ....


----------



## frugal.rock (17 December 2019)

Good one, thanks Barney.

I got caught out holding... was in at .050 or so , a mere ~43% down. Poultry. 
The jokes on me. 
Bloody day job again.
It got away from me. It's in the bottom drawer, like most of the portfolio.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 December 2019)

So, IMU hung down around .027 for a while there.
Yesterday showing a potential trend reversal with volume. closed 0.031
I still hold, hoping for the santa rally
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (22 December 2019)

tinhat said:


> That's biotechs for you. It's interesting how the price always goes up before the capital raise and comes back down again after!
> 
> I think in Australia that is one of the problems with Biotechs, they are often headed and spruked by "entrepreneurs". My only suggestion to anyone looking to invest in biotechs is don't invest what you are not prepared to lose.




I think that there's something in that for all of us. 
Due diligence is of primary concern to me now to stay in keeping with my TP (trade plan) which is that the fundamentals need to be approved first before considering trading said stock and applying a risk category and rating.
Any suggestions of unethical behaviour by board members will increase the risk rating.
Risk type: Speculative
Degree : High
F.Rock


----------



## Trav. (22 December 2019)

@frugal.rock  I can see what you are trying to do with your risk cat / rank but buying stocks in this price range is always going to be high risk.

Some filters to think about

Ranking ... asx 300, 200 etc
Price
Volume (turnover $)
Number of shares on issue

So I'm thinking if you applied the above criteria you probably would not have entered into the trade, as this is high risk or maybe adjusted entry size to suit.

Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (22 December 2019)

Thanks Trav.
High risk doesn't greatly phase me while I don't have a system that tells me risk outcomes. 
Ignorance is bliss.
It's my timing that's all wrong.
Originally, the plan was to have 10% speccies portfolio (ie max 10x Speccies at 1% total)
Filters, layers, all good. The basic knowledge is there, terminology is different.
The last purchase of IMU was the downfall. I just hope that the gains from the previous trades aren't lost.
Thus why I am still holding the bag, and staying put. Trusting the impending stampede and dust will alert me to *BUY MORE *
F.Rock


----------



## Trav. (22 December 2019)

The problem with stocks like IMU ( in my opinion ) is the fact that any rise / fall is hinged on the release of news which can make any FA / TA useless.

Some info below on the problems that I see at this end of the stock pool but each to their own and good luck to all that hold.












Approx price sensitive news dates shown below in little blue squares


----------



## Trav. (22 December 2019)

better announcement  v's price chart here


----------



## Miner (26 February 2020)

A clear sign of systematic leakage and breach of ASIC ruling.
The market already got sensed and today was clear regardless Cornivar effect. Look at the prices for last one week. 
The report was published so late and tomorrow will be the last nail on the coffin.
Thankfully, I will be in Bali tomorrow and the rest of the week, without needed to get a heart attack on market behaviour.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200226/pdf/44fhfmwxfd8c9k.pdf


----------



## kenny (28 February 2020)

This week saw Imugene presenting at the Wholesale Investor "Emergence 2020" event (Presentation here). A good refresher and introduction to the company's prospects. They focused on the potential of the CF33 oncolytic virus and the parallels to Viralytics' journey to acquisition.

What does worry me is the slow pace of patient recruitment for the trials.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2020)

some price action of late

IMU is an Australian clinical stage immuno-oncology Biopharmaceutical company developing a range of new treatments that seek to activate the immune system of cancer patients to identify and eradicate tumours. 
These include B-Cell activating immunotherapies, among which are:
- developing HER2 +ve gastric and breast cancer vaccines. The Group's lead product is HER-Vaxx, a proprietary HER2 +ve cancer vaccine that stimulates a polyclonal antibody response to HER2/neu.
- PD-1 B-cell immuno-therapy, known as PD1-Vaxx, aims to induce the body to produce polyclonal antibodies that block PD-1 signalling. This has applications for lung cancer.

In addition, there is a focus on Oncolytic viruses, which are naturally occurring, or genetically modified viruses that infect, replicate in and eventually kill cancer cells while leaving healthy cells unharmed. The company’s candidate is CF33 .

Recent shareprice improvement in the second half of 2020 can be attributed to company announcements, especially
1. In October, new *patents* being granted; a statement from the company stated these add “extra value to Imugene’s portfolio of B-cell immunotherapies and this will protect them in the world’s largest pharmaceutical market (the USA) until 2035.”
 2. July Ethics approval for Phase 1 trials to commence for PD1-Vaxx (lung cancer) and, in Nov, FDA approval 

Raised capital has been allocated _"to fund the company's clinical programs through to mid-2024"_.


----------



## over9k (17 November 2020)

So they're going to burn through cash for another few years. 

Obviously whatever they have now is promising or investors wouldn't have loaned them the cash. Might be a good one to wait for a pullback on & then throw some cash at as a speculation play.


----------



## Miner (17 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> some price action of late
> 
> IMU is an Australian clinical stage immuno-oncology Biopharmaceutical company developing a range of new treatments that seek to activate the immune system of cancer patients to identify and eradicate tumours.
> These include B-Cell activating immunotherapies, among which are:
> ...



Hello DF and others- could one of you please advise if the issue of shares has any allocation for the existing shareholders as an SPP or alike ?
SP has been going up but no visibility for me (!) if there is any right component. 


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02307038-3A555095?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (27 November 2020)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02312510-3A556172?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02313090-3A556299?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


30 Nov the options @2.6 cents are going to be converted. Big change


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02311873-3A556044?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

This is a solid story line on this page -DYOR. Holding- half sold out.


----------



## kenny (2 December 2020)

@Miner Did you sell on technicals to free up funds or on the basis of something changing fundamentally?


----------



## kenny (6 December 2020)

From Proactive Investor article;

CEO and managing director Leslie Chong has exercised 27 million options at an exercise price of $405,000.

Leslie Chong now holds more than 31 million shares and +50 million options in the company.

December newsletter

New analyst coverage;

Roth Capital Partners

Bell Potter


----------



## Miner (6 December 2020)

kenny said:


> @Miner Did you sell on technicals to free up funds or on the basis of something changing fundamentally?



@kenny  At the outset apology for the delayed response. I tried to reply using the phone and did not realise that it actually remained inside text box of the phone.
Returning to your query - I sold only 2/3 of my IMU holding when it rose astronomically high. Since then remaining 1/3 is still held on my super fund. Reading the progress note, market comments and own strength of the company, I am holding it as one of the few long shots.
Take care


----------



## kenny (13 December 2020)

IMU received their tax rebate which will bolster the coffers.

Proactive Investors article;

IMU has received a research and development (R&D) tax refund of A$4,823,466 million as part of the Australian Government’s R&D tax incentive program.

This incentive recognises the important immuno-oncology research activities undertaken by Imugene during the financial year ended June 30, 2020.

Receiving more than A$4.823 million in additional funding will further support the company's commercial and clinical milestones.

The Australian Government’s R&D tax incentive encourages companies to engage in R&D programs by providing a refundable tax offset of up to 43.5% for eligible activities.


----------



## tinhat (17 December 2020)

The people running this venture will, in my humble opinion, throw you under the bus.


----------



## Miner (17 December 2020)

tinhat said:


> The people running this venture will, in my humble opinion, throw you under the bus.



Really. Could you please elaborate more?
Thanks @tinhat


----------



## tinhat (17 December 2020)

this place is dead now. I'm being censored now. I'm passionate but I don't think I'm crazy. I make good money from the stock market but I am being censored from aussie stock forums now.


----------



## kenny (18 December 2020)

I'm open to hearing your view on IMU too


----------



## Haxorus (19 December 2020)

@tinhat, this stock has been aggressively bullish in the matters of a month, of course there is going to be a decent retracement.

I’m curious your thoughts are onto this aswell, if you don’t mind answering


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 December 2020)

Would this be IMU ?








						'It's given me quality time': Grandmother outlives terminal cancer diagnosis with immunotherapy
					

In 2018, Helen Delaney feared she might not be around to witness her son's wedding after a terminal cancer diagnosis but immunotherapy changed all that.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Country Lad (20 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Would this be IMU ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Following the link from the article, it appears to be Novartis (NYSE: NVS)


----------



## frugal.rock (5 May 2021)

Out of the blue? 
Or benefitting from NSW grubberment announcement re producing vaccines etc here?


----------



## over9k (6 May 2021)

What got it from 12 to 19?


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

Imugene Limited, a clinical stage immuno-oncology company, develops a range of immunotherapies to activate the immune system of cancer patients to treat and eradicate tumors in Australia. Its lead product is HER-Vaxx, a HER2-positive cancer vaccine that stimulates a polyclonal antibody response against HER2/neu receptors in gastric and breast cancer. The company’s HER-Vaxx is in Phase 1b/2 study for gastric cancer. It also engages in developing PD1-Vaxx, a cancer vaccine that aims to induce the body to produce polyclonal antibodies that block PD-1 signalling; B-Vaxx, a cancer vaccine to treat tumors that over-express the HER2/neu receptor; and CF-33, a combination of genomic sequences from various vaccinia virus strains to generate potent virus. Imugene Limited was incorporated in 1986 and is headquartered in Sydney, Australia.

Has jumped out of the box!!!" I'm hearing on the news all this activity about cures and treatments for cancer a" breakthrough". * IMU may be the next big thing!*_._


----------



## Miner (10 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Imugene Limited, a clinical stage immuno-oncology company, develops a range of immunotherapies to activate the immune system of cancer patients to treat and eradicate tumors in Australia. Its lead product is HER-Vaxx, a HER2-positive cancer vaccine that stimulates a polyclonal antibody response against HER2/neu receptors in gastric and breast cancer. The company’s HER-Vaxx is in Phase 1b/2 study for gastric cancer. It also engages in developing PD1-Vaxx, a cancer vaccine that aims to induce the body to produce polyclonal antibodies that block PD-1 signalling; B-Vaxx, a cancer vaccine to treat tumors that over-express the HER2/neu receptor; and CF-33, a combination of genomic sequences from various vaccinia virus strains to generate potent virus. Imugene Limited was incorporated in 1986 and is headquartered in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> Has jumped out of the box!!!" I'm hearing on the news all this activity about cures and treatments for cancer a" breakthrough". * IMU may be the next big thing!*_._



BUT  it went south today


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

I may of jumped the gun on 'imu' . For now. I"m still not sure if its the trade I'm thinking off. I see it breaking even and look forward to watch it this week. I need more research...


Miner said:


> BUT  it went south today


----------



## Stockbailx (10 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> I may of jumped the gun on 'imu' . For now. I"m still not sure if its the trade I'm thinking off. I see it breaking even and look forward to watch it this week. I need more research...


----------



## barney (10 May 2021)

Miner said:


> BUT  it went south today



Picked up to close flat in the end but has been a stellar rise lately.

They have about $30 mill in the coffers, but are already a $1.25 Billion dollar Company.  

The Bio-Tech space is a tough one at the best of times (IBX is a good current example)

If they do succeed with their technology/s, I guess the big question is 

How much higher can the SP go in the short/medium term?

I assume long term holders will be happy to sit and wait if they believe in the Companies potential.

A bit of chart poetry to display the current shorter term situation (in my opinion  )


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

Up 0.025 nearly 10% . SFA I know but tells me where its going! half day! climbing!


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Up 0.025 nearly 10% . SFA I know but tells me where its going! half day! climbing!



https://www.imugene.com/


----------



## Stockbailx (14 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Has jumped out of the box!!!" I'm hearing on the news all this activity about cures and treatments for cancer a" breakthrough". * IMU may be the next big thing!*_._





			https://cloud.weblink.com.au/smallcaps/announcement.aspx?articleID=32591


----------



## Miner (14 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> https://cloud.weblink.com.au/smallcaps/announcement.aspx?articleID=32591



Next Big thing like BTC or CSL


----------



## Stockbailx (14 May 2021)

Miner said:


> Next Big thing like BTC or CSL



I wouldn't  say as big as csl, but it certainly jumped out of the gate, On top of that announcement...

_SYDNEY,  Australia, 21  April 2021:Imugene  Limited  (ASX:IMU),  a  clinical  stage  immuno-oncology company,  today  announced a  clinical  milestone  has  been  achieved  for  its  HER-Vaxx  cancerimmunotherapy in the Phase 2 gastric cancer clinical trial.  Following   completion   of   recruitment   in   January   2021,   the   important   clinical   endpoint   of Progression Free Survival (PFS) has been met after the statistically significant required number of PFS events has occurred.  Data from these 24 events will now be analysed with the final PFS read-out expected within months.  _

I look forward to watching it's progress climb in those next couple of months, and onward, with the progression of its achievements.

 I'd like to refer back to Barneys post earlier;


barney said:


> Picked up to close flat in the end but has been a stellar rise lately.
> 
> They have about $30 mill in the coffers, but are already a $1.25 Billion dollar Company.
> 
> ...



A lot of potential  here; https://www.imugene.com/


----------



## Miner (14 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> I wouldn't  say as big as csl, but it certainly jumped out of the gate, On top of that announcement...
> 
> _SYDNEY,  Australia, 21  April 2021:Imugene  Limited  (ASX:IMU),  a  clinical  stage  immuno-oncology company,  today  announced a  clinical  milestone  has  been  achieved  for  its  HER-Vaxx  cancerimmunotherapy in the Phase 2 gastric cancer clinical trial.  Following   completion   of   recruitment   in   January   2021,   the   important   clinical   endpoint   of Progression Free Survival (PFS) has been met after the statistically significant required number of PFS events has occurred.  Data from these 24 events will now be analysed with the final PFS read-out expected within months.  _
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Your optimism and supporting facts are working for my little cash box for sure. Take care


----------



## Stockbailx (17 May 2021)




----------



## Stockbailx (18 May 2021)

Sum more good news from *Imugene IMU....*Announced today to boost production of their achievements....! Up 27.9%

I/we are excited to announce some big news today regarding Imugene...

*IMU* announced concurrently here in Australia, and the US by City Of Hope, a world-renowned independent cancer research and treatment center near Los Angeles, a licensing agreement for the patents covering a novel combination immunotherapy, which unleashes a CD19 expressing oncolytic virus to enable CD19 directed chimeric antigen receptor (CAR) T cell therapies to target solid tumours, which are currently otherwise difficult to treat with CAR T cell therapy alone...Read below link...



			https://asx.api.markitdigital.com/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02375527-3A567263?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




'


----------



## Stockbailx (25 May 2021)

*Imugene IMU *ASX Announcement Managing Director & CEO, and Executive Chairman increases shareholding following exercise of options



			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02377846.pdf?fileid=02377846&datedir=20210525&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0yNSsxMDozMDoyOCs0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## frugal.rock (26 May 2021)

So, the question is;
Are the directors going to dump into the higher prices now?

I note Leslie Chong / (Imugene) was on ABC's  The Business last night.
One might expect another pump up today....
Not held.


----------



## Miner (26 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So, the question is;
> Are the directors going to dump into the higher prices now.
> 
> I note Leslie Chong / (Imugene) was on ABC's  The Business last night.
> ...



Rome was not built in a day!
Patience is a virtue


----------



## Stockbailx (26 May 2021)

Another boomer of a day! up again! Certainly good value, I hope and trust that this will keep up for while now as they put their achievements to work!..


----------



## Stockbailx (27 May 2021)

Rome falls, after several weeks of resilience, IMU is now exhausted and finally falls to compromise. In it for the long term confident it will bounce back...


----------



## Stockbailx (27 May 2021)

Reverse trend affect happening with IMU does it have the fundamentals to hold up and bounce. Buy now all the stayers will be selling, not along term investment, pitty had a lot of respect for this trade. think it would go a long way. Perhaps not  a lot of production going on, it really needs to sell it achievements. Put another pair of  bails on the stumps. its not bowled out yet...Down 25% LBW...


----------



## Stockbailx (8 June 2021)

_Put another pair of  bails on the stumps. its not bowled out yet...Down 25% LBW_...Down another 13% today...bowled middle stump (yorker)


----------



## Stockbailx (11 June 2021)

IMU bounces back today up nearly 10% back of Investers Presentation maybe. The Sellers have stop selling and the buys are back in...

    Imugene  Limited  (ASX:  IMU),  would  like  to  clarify  the  Investor Webinar  Presentation  announcement  released  earlier  today  on  11  June  2021,  titled  ‘Investor  Webinar Presentation’. Please note the correct date and time for the ShareCafe Small Cap "Hidden Gems" Webinar to be held today, is Friday, 11th June 2021 from 12:30pm AEST / 10:30am AWST.


----------



## Stockbailx (25 June 2021)

Is really a hidden gem...Little bird' y tells me to expect stronger gains from IMU next wk interesting to see how it pans out...


----------



## Miner (25 June 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Is really a hidden gem...Little bird' y tells me to expect stronger gains from IMU next wk interesting to see how it pans out...



One bird in hand is better than two birds in bush


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

Trying to get back in to the good books is Imugene who had this to say;

*Investment View: Upgrade to Buy (Spec), Valuation raised *

 The key changes to earnings include the 6% dilution to shares on issue from the recent $90m capital raise. The company now has c. $130m in cash. We have increased the clinical trial spend in the period FY22 – FY25 and now expect IMU will spend at least $30m annually on development. The long dated years of the DCF have been amended to include potential future revenues from the onCARlytics program, now expected to commence clinical trials in FY23. Valuation is raised to $0.52 from $0.25 and we upgrade to Buy (Spec). The potential of these new therapies may be attractive to future development partners. 

I am personally very excited about the transformational opportunities we are developing. I encourage you to continue to follow our progress.


----------



## Miner (11 October 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Trying to get back in to the good books is Imugene who had this to say;
> 
> *Investment View: Upgrade to Buy (Spec), Valuation raised *
> 
> ...



At the outset a long time holder of IMU but now got nervous:

A director  Dr. Leslie Russell a world-class pharma expert who only joined in 2019 https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....aceutical-executive-to-its-board-218913.html; https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...1559573706876/IMU_FA_Newsletter_Jun19_web.pdf)  sold out some 30 pc of her holding in a systematic  way :https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20211011/pdf/451j82dcg75mv6.pdf
prices are going south in a systematic  way
Investor presentation was apparently good https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (12 October 2021)

Miner said:


> At the outset a long time holder of IMU but now got nervous:
> 
> A director  Dr. Leslie Russell a world-class pharma expert who only joined in 2019 https://www.proactiveinvestors.com....aceutical-executive-to-its-board-218913.html; https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...1559573706876/IMU_FA_Newsletter_Jun19_web.pdf)  sold out some 30 pc of her holding in a systematic  way :https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20211011/pdf/451j82dcg75mv6.pdf
> prices are going south in a systematic  way
> ...



IMU has gone south again this morning.
What is getting cooked in the kitchen and who is cooking ? 
Is the smell coming of a  curry or Nippon


----------



## finicky (20 March 2022)

If @Miner still holding - IMU chart is suggestive of a significant low made off 21c.
Last three weekly candles: indecisive doji, hammer reversal, decent sized white.
Been superficially looking at two other Paul Hopper associated companies which might have got to buyable levels although their charts are not yet showing reversals: RAD and CHM.

Weekly


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 March 2022)

My pick this month for the stock tipping comp. IMU has been on a long term down trend and seems to have bottomed. So hopefully we will see a good rise on April. 

Iggy


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 April 2022)

IMU quarterly looking positive, but the recent correction pushed the price down a bit. Hoping we will get a bounce during May.  From the other aspect of IMU, the company is developing a range of new treatments that seek to activate the immune system of cancer patients to identify and eradicate tumors , which is a great cause for humanity, and would be great to see some positive outcomes. 

Iggy


----------



## Miner (2 May 2022)

15th March 2022 - Marriage was registered :


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02498973-5GH23OCQADUTDONM8PUSKTN7GK/pdf?access_token=0007X0fBYqTqekJlPmUXbEGcUK5M
		

Share price was 0.265 at the time of closing .Market Value was approximately $19,370,523

2nd May 2022- Divorce was declared 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02517005-5IRTGM80P5VN59P8U1T47G6CMF/pdf?access_token=0007X0fBYqTqekJlPmUXbEGcUK5M
		

Share price went down by 13.64 % and closed at 19.5 cents; Market value $14,253,781
Immediate cost of divorce per market value of shares was   $5,116,742 .
38 days loss converted to annual loss   254%


----------



## Miner (2 May 2022)

finicky said:


> If @Miner still holding - IMU chart is suggestive of a significant low made off 21c.
> Last three weekly candles: indecisive doji, hammer reversal, decent sized white.
> Been superficially looking at two other Paul Hopper associated companies which might have got to buyable levels although their charts are not yet showing reversals: RAD and CHM.
> 
> ...



@finicky  - sorry to miss your query . I have sold off IMU about two months back.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 May 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> _Put another pair of  bails on the stumps. its not bowled out yet...Down 25% LBW_.....bowled middle stump (yorker)



Nov last year; .... Should've been a  Flipper?


----------



## Miner (2 May 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> IMU quarterly looking positive, but the recent correction pushed the price down a bit. Hoping we will get a bounce during May.  From the other aspect of IMU, the company is developing a range of new treatments that seek to activate the immune system of cancer patients to identify and eradicate tumors , which is a great cause for humanity, and would be great to see some positive outcomes.
> 
> Iggy



@Iggy_Pop  I am sure no one was expecting the bouncer in May to strike off the wickets in one stroke.
IMU gave me fantastic gains but with constant down ward movement with no news, I regrettably deserted my old friend couple of months back.
Being technically strong business case otherwise, I am looking for a re-entry after doing some impact assessment of the termination of the agreement with MSD.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 May 2022)

IMU has been dragged down by the general negative trend with biotech companies, but is financially ok, with a number of trials progressing. Will bounce up and hold at some point. Was up 12% one day in May, before dropping again. Great for traders

Iggy


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2022)

Imugene  is providing fresh hope for gastric cancer patients thanks to the development of an oncolytic virus that infects and breaks down cancer cells, but not normal cells.

In combination with chemotherapy, the results showed gastric cancer patients had a median overall survival of 13.9 months, compared to those treated with just chemotherapy, who lived for 8.3 months.

The study also showed there was no difference in safety events between the two treatment groups, suggesting that HER-Vaxx does not add any toxicity to chemotherapy.

    ........_  up 45% today, 17c to 24c, but was above 60c last November_.


----------



## access (31 October 2022)

This is a pick in the Monthly comp. from left field for me.

Two of the top people are coming to Aust from America for a seminar presentation in early Nov. and a Fox interview to follow. 

General thought is that for this to happen there should be some good news to go with it.

The Fox interview is thought to be for informing USA market.


----------



## access (1 January 2023)

Trials and research into various forms of cancer cure/treatment have continued to successfully progress during the past year. 

Share price has plummeted over this period however, starting with a big international conference this month, they are going global on what they have achieved and the big pharmacutical company products they are already working with to improve efficiencies.  

I do not consider them an immediate take-over target due to the diversity of their trials, but big pharmas will, possibly this year, be wanting  joint agreements with up-front payments to IMU.


----------

